# Simplex servi cycle



## kunzog (Aug 10, 2013)

Anybody have a good Simplex Servi Cycle Tank for sale? Mine leak and have been sealed before. I prefer to get another.
Email:  Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks like a pretty fun custom. Photo taken at the Portland Swap?


----------



## kunzog (Aug 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> That looks like a pretty fun custom. Photo taken at the Portland Swap?




It was at the Antique Motorcycle Meet in Denton, N.C.  It has a Continental motor with Comet clutch.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 11, 2013)

Tanks can be sandblasted, inside and out and then dipped in acid. Then you can pour gas tank epoxy into the tank and slosh around. It will give you a better tank than anything that can be bought.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 11, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Tanks can be sandblasted, inside and out and then dipped in acid. Then you can pour gas tank epoxy into the tank and slosh around. It will give you a better tank than anything that can be bought.




I did not know there was such a thing as "Gas Tank Epoxy" I will have to check it out.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.caswellplating.com/restoration-aids/epoxy-gas-tank-sealer.html


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> http://www.caswellplating.com/restoration-aids/epoxy-gas-tank-sealer.html




Thanks Giovanni for information on this product. Also interesting, were the plating products that they carry.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 12, 2013)

The plating products are very good for small parts.
They also have a very good line of radio control scale model submarine products.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot Giovanni, sounds like  a great fix for leaking tanks. I really appreciate the info!


----------

